# Check It Out...snail Eating Snake



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 25, 2007)

check out this curious snake common name the amazonian snail eating snake





_Dipsas indica_
SUBFAMILY
Xenodontinae
TAXONOMY
_Dipsas indica_ Laurenti, 1768, Ceylon (in error). Five subspecies are recognized.
OTHER COMMON NAMES
None known.
PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS
This is a slender snake about 28 in (70 cm) in length, with a laterally compressed body and a row of enlarged mid-dorsal scales. The body is gray to brown with large, dark brown blotches arranged in pairs on the sides. In some populations the edges of blotches may be somewhat irregular.
DISTRIBUTION
Found in tropical South America, from the Amazon Basin to Bolivia and northern Argentina.
HABITAT
This species occurs in both primary and secondary forest.
BEHAVIOR
This snake is highly arboreal, foraging at night.
FEEDING ECOLOGY AND DIET
The Amazonian snail-eater feeds on snails, which it extracts from the shell. After the snake seizes the exposed body of a snail, the slender lower jaws of the snake are drawn into the
shell as the snail retracts. The snake then slowly pulls on the soft body of the snail with its lower jaws, eventually tearing the body away from the shell, which is discarded. REPRODUCTIVE BIOLOGY
This oviparous species presumably resembles other species of _Dipsas_, which apparently lay very small clutches, as do some other slender arboreal snakes.
CONSERVATION STATUS
Not listed by the IUCN, although it is clearly dependent upon tropical forest habitat, which is being cleared for timber and agriculture in many regions.
SIGNIFICANCE TO HUMANS
None known.


----------



## DameJacquie (Oct 25, 2007)

wow, that's mad looking!


----------



## bitey (Oct 25, 2007)

Look out snails ! , what a feeding technique.


----------



## Radar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thats sweet, How cool would herping in brazil be?


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow!! and for a minute there I was thinking it must be a big snail to eat a snake!! :shock: 

...or a small snake..or...ummm (you get the idea )


----------



## ozianimals (Oct 25, 2007)

Dman thats nice. I want one..................
That's it I'm moving to Brazil.......


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2007)

Lol, yeah that's the way i read it too moose


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 25, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Wow!! and for a minute there I was thinking it must be a big snail to eat a snake!! :shock:
> 
> ...or a small snake..or...ummm (you get the idea )





hahah a snail eating A snake

LOL


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 25, 2007)

well at least this species probabaly doesnt have to go to toomuch trouble to
stalk its prey,they wouldnt escape if pursued hahaha


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 25, 2007)

does it live on golf courses? lol


----------



## Jen (Oct 25, 2007)

its purple!!! i want one, who wants to come to brazil with me?


----------



## Naxx (Oct 25, 2007)

> well at least this species probabaly doesnt have to go to toomuch trouble to
> stalk its prey,they wouldnt escape if pursued hahaha


 
lol i was thinkni the same thing, it wouldnt really need fangs, venom, or constriction, it could just eat at its lessure.


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 25, 2007)

I love it's big eyes.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 25, 2007)

Thats the one that was at the golf course heheh


----------



## mattmc (Oct 26, 2007)

dude i thought with the title you ment a snail eating a snake


----------



## m.punja (Oct 26, 2007)

thats wicked, what big heads they have. remind me of my brother


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 26, 2007)

Jen said:


> its purple!!! i want one, who wants to come to brazil with me?



you paying? i'm there :lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 26, 2007)

the amazon jungle is home to more than half the worlds animal species
interesting fact


----------



## Naxx (Oct 26, 2007)

the amazon jungle is home to more then half the worlds animal species that can **** u up! poison frogs, carnivorous penis fish, huge spiders, snakes, army ants...its a dangerous place! and now apparently for snails also


----------

